# Ralph loves tomatoes (picture heavy)



## DAC8671 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ralph had a little treat of some cherry tomatoes a few days ago. He absolutely LOVED them.......

I do need to take him in and get an accurate weight. A while back, he was about 12 pounds, but he feels much heavier now.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey Maggie: He's got a "Bob" nose!!!

Dac8671: Ralph is a real cutie pie! He sure looks heavier than 12lbs!!

Yvonne


----------



## bettinge (Jul 9, 2009)

12lbs? He looks like a tank! Or should I say a cute tank!


----------



## Isa (Jul 9, 2009)

Awww so cute 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ralph is certainly in his happy place.  Great pictures of him and his tomatoes. How big is Ralph (how many pounds I mean)?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 9, 2009)

I love how his tongue is sticking out! Great pics!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG!!! He DOES have Bob's bumpy nose!!! How fun is that! We have twins! Ralph looks just like Bob, except 50 pounds different. But those close-ups look just like Bob. Debbie...didn't you notice before how much Ralph and Bob looked alike with that pushed up nose? Too funny!


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'm taking him in for a weight check next week.

Maggie, I think that's why I love Bob, he is what Ralph will look like when he's grown up! They do look alike. I always thought that all sullys had the same nose. I'm glad I was wrong. Gives them character! 

How long have you had Bob? Ralph will be 5 in Oct. I'm wondering what Bob was in his younger days.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 9, 2009)

DAC8671 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I'm taking him in for a weight check next week.
> 
> Maggie, I think that's why I love Bob, he is what Ralph will look like when he's grown up! They do look alike. I always thought that all sullys had the same nose. I'm glad I was wrong. Gives them character!
> 
> How long have you had Bob? Ralph will be 5 in Oct. I'm wondering what Bob was in his younger days.



Bob was still a Sulcata in his younger days...


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 9, 2009)

hehehehe, I meant how much he weighed. hehehehehe


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2009)

I took Bob in as a rescue when Maggie was still living here in Fresno. His previous owners named him Bob because he was always bobbing his head at them. I'm trying to remember, but I may have him mixed up with another sulcata rescue...I THINK Bob was just half-a-soft ball-sized tortoise when I took him in. Maggie has had him since he was a very young tortoise. Its amazing how much Ralph and Bob look alike.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2009)

What wonderful shots. He sure looks intense about his 'maters.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 9, 2009)

emysemys said:


> I took Bob in as a rescue when Maggie was still living here in Fresno. His previous owners named him Bob because he was always bobbing his head at them. I'm trying to remember, but I may have him mixed up with another sulcata rescue...I THINK Bob was just half-a-soft ball-sized tortoise when I took him in. Maggie has had him since he was a very young tortoise. Its amazing how much Ralph and Bob look alike.
> 
> Yvonne



He was about soft ball sized when I got him from you but how old was he? Why don't we know this? Dr Vickstrom says he's 15 yrs old, but I don't think that's right...

Debbie...I was just teasin ya, I knew what you meant. I think that he must still be under 10 yrs old. I am hoping Yvonne has it written down in her book and can find it for us. I do remember that she asked me to keep him for her for a couple of weeks because she didn't have any room for him because he was so small. Smaller then the tortoises she had so she didn't feel safe about putting him with such bigger torts. And I fell in love with him and wouldn't give him back...


----------



## DAC8671 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, I knew you were teasing. But your commet made me go back re-read what I wrote. hahaha, sounded funny.

I'm anxious, but waiting patiently for Ralph to grow up. I don't see him as a "big tort". He's my Ralph. Of course I see him every day, so I can't see when he grows. When people come over, they sure do have comments about his size. But some of them haven't seen him in about a year or more. At almost 5 yrs, he's over a foot long and I'm guessing just over 15 lbs, but I'll check that soon.

He found the kids slip-n-slide the other day. I realized I need to get a bigger soak dish for him. He loved the little puddle of water....splashing around like he was swimming, then just sprawled out to sun himself. I ran in to get my camera only to find out the battery wasn't charged. He's not a digger and he isn't really fond of mud puddles, so I guess he will be getting a new "pool" in the coming weeks. What do you suggest for that?

I've been trying to work with him to get him to like his neck rubbed, but he hates it. Every time I try, he about snaps my finger when he pulls himself inside. He will allow me to pet his head, but for VERY short amounts of time (less than a minute). Any suggestion on how to do this? He's never bitten anyone except for my son. BUT it was my son's fault. He was feeding Ralph a flower and didn't move his finger fast enough. I had to laugh at it, but to him it wasn't funny. My son is only 3.


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2009)

Next time dont slice up the tomatoes.. have him bite into thema nd squirt all over. get pics of that! HA! just like a kid!


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Jul 11, 2009)

those are great pictures. he looks huge in those pics!!! we have such a little guy it is great to see all the bigger tort pics


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ralph looks like he is sure enjoying those tomatoes. Great pics and Like Bob's I love his little turned up nose.


----------

